# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  [VB2010/.NET 3.5/C#] Asynch TCP Class (jmcilhinney)

## Zeelia

Hello!
I've translated the TCP class which is written by jmcilhinney to C#.
I call it Wunnell.Eucalyptus.

I haven't tested it thoroughly but as far as I've tested, it works. I've made this because I wanted to make my own TCP class in C#. So using this as a base, I will continue working on it for my private purposes, in other words: I won't update this.

I might say that this is a direct translation (although I haven't included any of the comments or xml-tags) of Wunnell.Net version 1.1.0.1 from http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=587341. Compatible with 
VB2010/.NET 3.5
Have fun  :Smilie: 
Zeelia

----------

